# Frozen Fish



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I cleaned out the freezer tonight and found about 2 gallons of crappie fillets that have been in there for a little over a year. They are skinless fillets.
I frozen them in water. They look like they were just put in there. 

Do you think they will be good to eat? I was planning a fish fry and it didn't happen. I forgot I had them.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd say yes, if you say they look good thaw 'em out and if they smell good drop 'em in the fryer ... I've had fish 3 yrs or longer vaccumed seal and was still just like it was froze yesterday


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Freezing in water is the key IMO, they will be fine.


----------

